# Trial and Error



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

I love it!! I wish I could scape like that.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

That looks amazing. What's the plant right in front of the driftwood, between the erios on either side? Elatine triandra?


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks fellas. The plant right below the driftwood is Staurogyne repens.


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

Very nice tanks. Looks like a case of organized collectoris


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks Xue. 

More pics! Since i like to look at other peoples pics, I figured I'd share some of mine. Some random pics of plants, some in other tanks.

The first official fauna in the 90P was Porky pignosus 'Waiawa'









ADA 60P that was totally overgrown and supplied the majority of the plants for the 90P. Unfortunately, it was so overgrown, I lost a few Eriocaulon because of lack of light.:angryfire Chopped it up and this is what it looks like now. As you can tell, I'm more of a collector than an aquascaper!









Hygrophila 'araguaia'









Ludwigia inclinata 'green' (i love the leaves on this thing)









Lagenandra meeboldii 'pink' (one of the most impressive leaf coloration, pictures cannot show the true beauty of this plant, there is so many layers of depth and color).









Bucephalandra 'red vein' (this is one of my favorites because of the red vein that runs down the center of the leaf).


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice kid you got there! I wish child rearing is as simple as adding the right amount light, fert, and co2. My one year old is giving me a heck of a time (but still adorable).

BTW. Where is the lagenandra now? I dont see it in either of your tanks. Are you growing it emersed?


----------



## Storm (Aug 7, 2011)

Awesome looking tank and plants. I love some of the rare species you have in there.


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

looking4roselines said:


> Nice kid you got there! I wish child rearing is as simple as adding the right amount light, fert, and co2. My one year old is giving me a heck of a time (but still adorable).
> 
> BTW. Where is the lagenandra now? I dont see it in either of your tanks. Are you growing it emersed?


Dude, wait until they start talking back to you and give you attitude!

Sad to say I melted my Lagenandra. I moved it to a acrylic hex tank I have outside and had it growing under low ambient light, no filter. It was doing fine like that until I decided to add CO2 to the tank. I think the solenoid malfunctioned and I was getting co2 24/7. Gassed all my fish and I guess it didn't like to low pH and melted. I have to go see if part of the rhizome is salvageable. 



Storm said:


> Awesome looking tank and plants. I love some of the rare species you have in there.


Thanks!


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

This is approximately 3 weeks since I set up the tank. Appearance of some type of bright green algae on the driftwood along with cottony white fungus.










Most plants seem to be doing ok. Can't figure out this Rotala 'Bangladesh'. Sometimes it skyrockets for the top of the tank with very long internodes and sometimes it grows nice and tight. Maybe I have to cut back on the ferts to keep the tight growth. 

More random pics...

Can anyone guess what species this is?









Eriocaulon 'Ban Ba Wa'









Does anyone know if this Erio 'Ban Ba Wa' can get large? The ones i've seen pictures of, all seem to be on the smaller side (i.e. around 1.5 inches in diameter). The ones I have are around 3 inches in diameter. Is this normal?

Hygrophila 'Sunset'


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

"Can anyone guess what species this is?"

Looks like rotala sp goias. 


Got full plant pics of your avatar plant? I've been wanting one of those.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

That is a great scape. This kind of tank always looks more natural to me even though people scoff at collectoritis. What are you using for substrate?
 I would suggest you buy a bigger tank soon so the kid has more room in the future. 
I have kept almost all of your plants growing without any co2. I fully meant to start using some last month but now I am wondering why I should bother. I even bought all the equipment.lol.


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

looking4roselines said:


> "Can anyone guess what species this is?"
> 
> Looks like rotala sp goias.
> 
> ...


Right on the 'Goias'!

There is actually glimpses of my avatar plant in the 60p tank, in the Hygrophila 'Araguaia' pic, and the Hygrophila 'Sunset' pic. I'll try and get a good pic of it. It's a small plant.


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

I see it. You Hawaiian guys always have the nice stuff


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

BruceF said:


> That is a great scape. This kind of tank always looks more natural to me even though people scoff at collectoritis. What are you using for substrate?


. Thanks! Using aquasoil as the substrate.



> I would suggest you buy a bigger tank soon so the kid has more room in the future.


 lol!




> I have kept almost all of your plants growing without any co2. I fully meant to start using some last month but now I am wondering why I should bother. I even bought all the equipment.lol.


That's great! Good to hear they are all doing well for you. Always remember that CO2 is your friend!


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

looking4roselines said:


> I see it. You Hawaiian guys always have the nice stuff


I'm lucky to live close to manini!


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

Error


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

Here you go Xue. 

Can anyone except Looking4roselines, manini, or inspire91 ID this plant?


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

Any guesses?


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

you might have to wait until it gets bigger, but it doesn't look truly aquatic but I could be wrong.


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

Patriot100% said:


> you might have to wait until it gets bigger, but it doesn't look truly aquatic but I could be wrong.


For starters, this is an echinodorus


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

Patriot100% said:


> you might have to wait until it gets bigger, but it doesn't look truly aquatic but I could be wrong.


Hee hee hee. I know what plant it is. I'm curious to see if anyone other than the three people I listed know the identity of this plant. 

Come on guys, no guesses? L4R gave a huge hint. Well I guess I won't get guesses since only like 5 people look at this thread!


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I haven't got a clue but I will guess PARVIFLORUS.


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

Nope. Try again!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

No clue, but I want one! :biggrin: Awesome plant there!


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

osiris


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

No bu it does start with the o


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

How about opacus.


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

Right on! Now heres another question for wabisabi: when can we get some daughter plants?


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

Lol! Very good Bruce. 

Xue, your guess is as good as mine. I think it took manini over two years to get a keiki.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh wow... well, shoot me a PM in 2 years when you have one ready. :biggrin:


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Oh wow... well, shoot me a PM in 2 years when you have one ready. :biggrin:


LOL!

More pics.....

Ludwigia 'Curly'









Ludwigia 'Red'


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

wabisabi said:


> Dude, wait until they start talking back to you and give you attitude!
> 
> Sad to say I melted my Lagenandra. I moved it to a acrylic hex tank I have outside and had it growing under low ambient light, no filter. It was doing fine like that until I decided to add CO2 to the tank. I think the solenoid malfunctioned and I was getting co2 24/7. Gassed all my fish and I guess it didn't like to low pH and melted. I have to go see if part of the rhizome is salvageable.
> 
> ...


Just an FYI my L meeboldii melted as well and all that was left that wasn't mush was a small 1-2mm piece of rhizome and one small leaf, I planted that in my emersed setup and it's coming back strong, it took a while to build a solid root base but now it's throwing nice large "pink" leaves

Len


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

Lovely pictures.


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

lbacha said:


> Just an FYI my L meeboldii melted as well and all that was left that wasn't mush was a small 1-2mm piece of rhizome and one small leaf, I planted that in my emersed setup and it's coming back strong, it took a while to build a solid root base but now it's throwing nice large "pink" leaves
> 
> Len


Good to know. Just like a crypt. 



green_valley said:


> Lovely pictures.


Thanks!


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

Few more pics I snapped tonight. I'm coming to the realization that I will never have a nicely scaped tank. I love too many plants and want to have them all! Collectoritis and scaping don't go well together. Maybe If I have 30 tanks, I could have enough room, then attempt a nice scape. Oh well.....

Double spathes from Bucephalandra 'Shine Green' Sokan 4.












Bucephalandra 'Shine Blue' Sokan 3.












Emersed Ludwigia alata and Persicaria sp.











FTS of 90P just before I hacked everything down and did some rearranging. Pulled up most of the Rotala 'Bangaldesh' on the right side. That thing is a weed!












Updated shot of E. opacus. Broke off one of the leaves when I was scraping algae off the driftwood.:eek5: Luckily, a new leaf is on its way.


----------



## smiller (Dec 4, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow! It appears that you have become a bucephalandra farmer. Nice job growing them out. Among all of my submerged specimen, I am getting relatively faster growth rates on the shine blue and green compared to other variants. Is this also true for you?


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

I do appreciate them more when they are grown in a cluster! Yes, the shine blue and green seem to grow faster than the others. Shine blue more than then green for me. Seems like the 'red vein' is starting to take off also. The Bucephalandra from Kapit grow painfully slow for me.


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

Is that c uenoi plantlet behind the shine green?


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow, good eye! Unfortunately it's not a plantlet but the mother plant struggling to make a go at it. I seem to have better luck emersed with it. Although it did survive the mass crypt melt I had in this tank. Pretty sad looking huh?


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

wabisabi said:


> Wow, good eye! Unfortunately it's not a plantlet but the mother plant struggling to make a go at it. I seem to have better luck emersed with it. Although it did survive the mass crypt melt I had in this tank. Pretty sad looking huh?


As long as its alive, it has a chance to thrive. You don't know how many of these I killed initially before I got the hang of it =)

Try not to move it and let the roots settle. I honestly think this is as easy as any othe r crypt.


----------



## S&KGray (Nov 12, 2008)

Nice!

Good looking gertrudae, those are Aru II's right?


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

smiller said:


> Looks great!


Thanks!



looking4roselines said:


> As long as its alive, it has a chance to thrive. You don't know how many of these I killed initially before I got the hang of it =)
> 
> Try not to move it and let the roots settle. I honestly think this is as easy as any othe r crypt.


That makes me feel better. I noticed a new leaf emerging today. 



S&KGray said:


> Nice!
> 
> Good looking gertrudae, those are Aru II's right?


Thanks. I do believe they are Aru II's. Sorry I'm a plant guy first and a fish guy second. I love these guys when they display. I think they may be slightly malnourished because I try not to feed too much for the sake of the plants!


----------



## S&KGray (Nov 12, 2008)

wabisabi said:


> Thanks. I do believe they are Aru II's. Sorry I'm a plant guy first and a fish guy second. I love these guys when they display. I think they may be slightly malnourished because I try not to feed too much for the sake of the plants!


I was a fish guy first and plant guy second, except starting to reverse those roles starting with my latest tank hehehe.

If you don't mind, I have a question about the specs of the tank where you keep the plants that I got from you. They all are growing pretty fast, but the red plants are losing some of the red coloration. I think it may be light needs for the Ludwigia sp. 'red' because the tallest stem that is near the surface is putting out new very red leaves, but the shorter ones are putting out leaves that are green with a reddish cast. I am not sure about the Rotala sp. 'Yao Yai' because it is also near the surface already but new growth has been greenish. Any insight you may have would be greatly appreciated.

I just want to thank you again for these beautiful stems, makes me want to start growing even more different types of plants. Uh oh, what happened to aquascaping... :biggrin:


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

S&KGray said:


> I was a fish guy first and plant guy second, except starting to reverse those roles starting with my latest tank hehehe.
> 
> If you don't mind, I have a question about the specs of the tank where you keep the plants that I got from you. They all are growing pretty fast, but the red plants are losing some of the red coloration. I think it may be light needs for the Ludwigia sp. 'red' because the tallest stem that is near the surface is putting out new very red leaves, but the shorter ones are putting out leaves that are green with a reddish cast. I am not sure about the Rotala sp. 'Yao Yai' because it is also near the surface already but new growth has been greenish. Any insight you may have would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> I just want to thank you again for these beautiful stems, makes me want to start growing even more different types of plants. Uh oh, what happened to aquascaping... :biggrin:


I had them growing in a 60p (18 gallon) similar to your tank (I just took a look at your tank, nice!). Aquasoil with co2 injection and what I would consider high light (4 x 24 watt t5ho Tek light). The reflectors in the Tek make a huge difference in the light output. The Ludwigia sp 'Red' can be grown in lower light and still be red. I've seen manini growing it in tanks with much less light than me and it was still a nice red. I'm not sure if iron plays a huge role in it's color but I dose my micro nutrients pretty aggressively. It may need to adjust to it's new environment before putting out the nice red leaves. It took a while for it to start growing nicely in my tank when I first got it. The 'Yao yai' needs good light to bring out the reds/yellows as well as the 'mini butterfly'. I've seen the butterfly with very red coloration under high lighting. Hope that is helpful. 

Oh oh. Collectoritis strikes again.


----------



## S&KGray (Nov 12, 2008)

wabisabi said:


> I had them growing in a 60p (18 gallon) similar to your tank (I just took a look at your tank, nice!). Aquasoil with co2 injection and what I would consider high light (4 x 24 watt t5ho Tek light). The reflectors in the Tek make a huge difference in the light output. The Ludwigia sp 'Red' can be grown in lower light and still be red. I've seen manini growing it in tanks with much less light than me and it was still a nice red. I'm not sure if iron plays a huge role in it's color but I dose my micro nutrients pretty aggressively. It may need to adjust to it's new environment before putting out the nice red leaves. It took a while for it to start growing nicely in my tank when I first got it. The 'Yao yai' needs good light to bring out the reds/yellows as well as the 'mini butterfly'. I've seen the butterfly with very red coloration under high lighting. Hope that is helpful.
> 
> Oh oh. Collectoritis strikes again.


Thanks for the info and tips! I am planning on upgrading my lighting soon and I will check on the amount of iron in my micro dosing mix. I also have read that low magnesium and possibly potassium might play a factor in reds also. Magnesium levels may be a factor in my tank because I am using a high percentage of RO water, I may increase my magnesium dose with water changes and/or increase tap water percentage. Thanks again.


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

Any reason for using RO water? I think the water in Hawaii is pretty awesome straight from the tap. I haven't really found a plant that I can't grow yet (with the exception for a few crypts!). 

I think the Ludwigia sp 'Red' is probably one of the easiest plants to keep red. So don't try too hard!


----------



## S&KGray (Nov 12, 2008)

Hmmm reason for using RO water...cause I have an RO unit? LOL j/k

I had an RO unit lying around from back when I kept some apistos, so I bought a new membrane and pre-filters to make RO water for my L183's when they are old enough to breed. Just decided to cut my tap water with RO and add GH booster so I had more control of what was going into the tank.

Actually you are right about most Hawaii tap water being pretty awesome. I recently tested my tap water and its around 4 to 5 dKH, my GH reagent isn't working (tested on pure RO also). The TDS is about 120ppm with my HI98129 meter (needs a new pH electrode). I may need to add a lot more GH booster then I am currently adding if I stay with RO/tap mix. I might start increasing the tap percentage till I get back to pure tap and see how that works.

If I may I ask, which species of crypts did you have difficulty with?


----------



## S&KGray (Nov 12, 2008)

Just wanted to mention that having planted tankers like yourself, manini, and others here in the islands, makes obtaining and learning about growing aquatic plants that much easier and enjoyable for beginners in Hawaii. (even perpetual beginners like myself) roud:


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

S&KGray said:


> If I may I ask, which species of crypts did you have difficulty with?


I melted my C. aponogetifolia. Totally lost it. Was growing it emersed and it was doing well. Didn't look at it for a week or two and next thing I know it had completely melted. Didn't even get a chance to try and salvage the rhizome. 



S&KGray said:


> Just wanted to mention that having planted tankers like yourself, manini, and others here in the islands, makes obtaining and learning about growing aquatic plants that much easier and enjoyable for beginners in Hawaii. (even perpetual beginners like myself) roud:


 I'm just a beginner myself. Yup, we are lucky to have great people like manini to learn and get cool plants from.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

looking4roselines said:


> As long as its alive, it has a chance to thrive. You don't know how many of these I killed initially before I got the hang of it =)
> 
> Try not to move it and let the roots settle. I honestly think this is as easy as any othe r crypt.


Agree!!! Once it has settle, it will thrive. Mine took some times to settle. After it has settle in, it is thriving. So much that I have 4 plantlets.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

This tank is so cool. We need more pics!


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

Moar pics you say?

Wasn't feeling the woodwork so I pulled it all out. Left the stones in place since they are helping to maintain the slope you can't see because of all the plants. :tongue:









A common but beautiful plant









The keei family is finally starting to grow in my 60P.


----------



## aweeby (Oct 1, 2011)

My god. I love your tank. So many species... :drool: 
Speaking of tap water, have you any luck growing CRS/CBS in tap?



wabisabi said:


> Yup, we are lucky to have great people like manini to learn and get cool plants from.


AGH I need to go down aiea side sometime soon.


----------



## manini (Oct 18, 2007)

Good looking tank Steve! By the way, like your avatar....


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

Whats in your avatar? I can't figure this one out


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Steve,

That Keei patch looks awesome man! Let me know if you're down to trade/sell me one. I lost my last Keei when my emersed setup crashed.


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

This plant is awesome:









Nice looking setup!


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

looking4roselines said:


> Whats in your avatar? I can't figure this one out


I think it is a vein of a Hygrophila 'Sunset'.

btw, I love how your Keei look. They are very red. Is a bau or Jambusan?


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

aweeby said:


> My god. I love your tank. So many species... :drool:
> Speaking of tap water, have you any luck growing CRS/CBS in tap?


Thanks! Yes, I have had success breeding and keeping CRS in straight tap. They were very prolific at one point. For some reason after I introduced PFR's to the tank, they stopped breeding. Now I only have 1 or 2 left and a whole bunch of PFR's. 



aweeby said:


> AGH I need to go down aiea side sometime soon.


You should definitely head down to Aiea and give a great local business... your business.


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

manini said:


> Good looking tank Steve! By the way, like your avatar....


Thanks man! Although I know you think it looks like sh!t. So when you gonna post some pics of your scapes? I'm calling you out boy! :tongue:

I thought you'd like my avatar.:wink:



looking4roselines said:


> Whats in your avatar? I can't figure this one out


I'm gonna keep you guessing for now.:tongue:



speedie408 said:


> Steve,
> 
> That Keei patch looks awesome man! Let me know if you're down to trade/sell me one. I lost my last Keei when my emersed setup crashed.


Thanks! Sure, I'm down for a trade. Sending you a PM in a bit.



manualfocus said:


> This plant is awesome:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree! I'm surprised more people aren't keeping it. If they are, they don't post about it. I remember when it was first introduced, people we're putting it down. I say if you are a true plant enthusiast, then you would have an appreciation for all plants.



n00dl3 said:


> I think it is a vein of a Hygrophila 'Sunset'.
> 
> btw, I love how your Keei look. They are very red. Is a bau or Jambusan?


Nope, not 'Sunset'. Guess again! :tongue:

Thanks, the keei are from Bau.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

It is Hygrophila 'araguaia'?


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

Colors and veins looks like a homalomena but it's not aquatic


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

n00dl3 said:


> It is Hygrophila 'araguaia'?


Guess again!



looking4roselines said:


> Colors and veins looks like a homalomena but it's not aquatic


This one is aquatic.


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

Is it the underside of cordata rosanervig?


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

looking4roselines said:


> Is it the underside of cordata rosanervig?


Lol! This is fun! Nope. That's a good guess though.


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

Haha how about some hints?


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

It's a stem plant that hails from South America. This is the top of the leaf. It's a variant of a very common plant, but I believe this particular variant has not been seen here.


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

Some type of broad leaf ludwigia? If not, then I give up.


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

Haven't updated this in a while. Too lazy and my tanks have taken some hard knocks.

I totally rescaped my 90P. Removed most of the stems and put more slow growers in there. I'd like to keep it more low maintenance. Took out all the zebra stone I have in there too. I think it was making my water hard and potentially led to the demise of my Erio Ban Ba Wa. Here's what it looks like now. Still need to tie the java fern to the wood.












I set up a 40breeder for my stem plants and this is what it looks like at about 3 weeks in. :hihi::tongue: Can you say green water?









This is what it looks like after a 90% water change. Plants seem to be healthy now that I can kinda see them. 









I'm trying the 'willow branch' technique to get rid of my green water. Saw it over on apc. Hope it works.



Here are some pics of my emersed culture. Instead of starting a new thread I'll just post it here.

C. beckettii spathe

















C. ferruginea spathe on it's way









C. auriculata spathe on it's way









C. striolata spathe









C. striolata fruit germinated (see all the tiny plantlets near the plant label?)









C. minima spathe on it's way









Bucephalandra 'green spathe' spathe! lol


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

Very nice! You must have some magic water for all the flowering and spathe!

btw, your icon is Alternanthera reineckii ‘variegated’?


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

Man you are good.
Did you get that c auriculata from me? What location was it from?


Xue


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

n00dl3 said:


> Very nice! You must have some magic water for all the flowering and spathe!
> 
> btw, your icon is Alternanthera reineckii ‘variegated’?


Thanks!

lol, yes it is Alternanthera reineckii 'variegated'.



looking4roselines said:


> Man you are good.
> Did you get that c auriculata from me? What location was it from?
> 
> 
> ...


Not as good as you! Yes it was from you. From 'Seri Aman'


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

C. ferruginea 'serikin' spathe opened today.




























Found another spathe forming on C. ferruginea 'Kuching'











C. striolata keiki


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

2 day old C.ferruginea 'Serikin' spathe



















Had a heck of a time trying to get my iphone to focus in on this C.minima spathe


















This is C.ferruginea 'Kuching'. I love the iridescence and mottling on the leaves. Reminds me a little of C. auriculata (variegated) 'Betong' but the mottling is not as strong, but this one has some red in it.


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

c ferruginea spathe stinks like a sweaty armpit no?


Xue


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

looking4roselines said:


> c ferruginea spathe stinks like a sweaty armpit no?
> 
> 
> Xue


Hahaha! Roger that!


----------



## manini (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW!!! Plants looking super happy and healthy!


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

A friend asked for an update of some of my Echinodorus opacus so here it is!

I did a really dumb thing. Soaked my opacus in diluted bleach to kill off some algae. They didn't like that. Had to cut off all the old leaves and sorta building from scatch now. There went several months of growth down the drain! Here are before and after shots.


























another type that looks very similar to the first, i'm not totally convinced they are the same yet. They do have some slight differences in growth pattern.






































This one I was lucky enough not to bleach! It's a larger type.









This is the 90P with hardscape and opacus in. I had actually rescaped to devote this tank to Echinodorus opacus type plants, bucephalandra, some crypts and slower growing type plants. Most of the hard scape is there to hold up the slope I built up on the back left corner. I know the woodwork looks kinda funky, but I'm kinda happy with how it turned out. The wood provided some shaded area for some of the bucephalandra I put in there. I plan to tie some microsorum sp. to the wood so hopefully that will pull it together better.










Found this pic of my 40b shortly after replanting and before the the green water invasion.









I would like to post a pic of the current growth, but I cant see a damn thing in there! Too much green water!


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

Decided to update my 40b stem tank since I had the camera out. Finally got a hold of the green water situation. I gave in and got myself a UV filter. Works like a charm!











Small patch of Erio. 'Kimberly' in 90P.


----------



## S&KGray (Nov 12, 2008)

Looking great!

What is the plant at front and center, and also the one growing up out of the tank at the top right?


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

S&KGray said:


> Looking great!
> 
> What is the plant at front and center, and also the one growing up out of the tank at the top right?


Hey thanks!

The front and center is Ammannia gracilis from manini. The one growing out of the top is Ludwigia pilosa. I've been trying to get it to flower but it's just not cooperating!

How's your tank doing?


----------



## S&KGray (Nov 12, 2008)

wabisabi said:


> Hey thanks!
> 
> The front and center is Ammania gracillis from manini. The one growing out of the top is Ludwigia pilosa. I've been trying to get it to flower but it's just not cooperating!
> 
> How's your tank doing?



Went on a 2 week trip in May and came back to an algae farm...


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

S&KGray said:


> Went on a 2 week trip in May and came back to an algae farm...


Bummer!


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

Was fooling around with my iPhone video and uploaded my first YouTube vid!

Here's some of the fauna in my 90p

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7UpkDpEQtE&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice vid dude. I miss my aldofoi cories after seeing yours.

Anymore spathes? You were on a roll!!


----------



## sepehr (Oct 6, 2010)

wabisabi said:


> Was fooling around with my iPhone video and uploaded my first YouTube vid!
> 
> Here's some of the fauna in my 90p
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7UpkDpEQtE&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Congratulations, all the fish are healthy and happy in there. I have 2 questions for you:

1. What kind of corys are those? They look like baby clown loaches.
2. What does 90p stand for? How many gallons is that? What's your filters turn over?

Thanks in advance


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Those new swords are growing on me . I like this one... how much do one of these go for? What's the growth rate compared to buces?


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

Did you clean up your greenhouse yet? I want to see how you setup your shelves.
I believe someone owe us photos


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

looking4roselines said:


> Nice vid dude. I miss my aldofoi cories after seeing yours.
> 
> Anymore spathes? You were on a roll!!


Thanks! I haven't had any new spathes from new plants but the C. minima threw 2 more spathes since and the C. striolata seems to be flowering constantly, although some of the spathes are tiny. 



sepehr said:


> Congratulations, all the fish are healthy and happy in there. I have 2 questions for you:
> 
> 1. What kind of corys are those? They look like baby clown loaches.
> 2. What does 90p stand for? How many gallons is that? What's your filters turn over?
> ...


They're C. weitzmani. They remind me of clown loaches too. 

90p is a 90cm (roughly 36") long ADA tank. I think it's around 48 gallons. I'm running an Eheim 2217 on it. Don't recall the gph. I think a tank this size could benefit from another 2217. Never can have too much filtration!



speedie408 said:


> Those new swords are growing on me . I like this one... how much do one of these go for? What's the growth rate compared to buces?


Check out Inspire91's for sale thread over on APC. I think the E. opacus 'Goncalo' would be the closest to this one. The price depends on the size of the plant. I got these for more than what he's selling though. These things grow as slow as buces. Maybe slower? They throw babies painfully slow. Manini had a plant for more than 2 years before it threw a keiki. 

These swords are so cool. They are hard like thick plastic and actually look like plastic! Definitely nothing like it out there. 




looking4roselines said:


> Did you clean up your greenhouse yet? I want to see how you setup your shelves.
> I believe someone owe us photos


Hahaha! I did tidy it up a bit, just didn't have time to snap some pics. Not really missing anything. It's a converted dog kennel (from the previous owner) with a shade cloth thrown over it. I'll see if I can snap some pics tomorrow.


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

So be ready to be disappointed at my make shift greenhouse. Please pardon the neglected plants. I've been devoting my time to my aquatic plants!



















Not a greenhouse, but a lemon tree I use to hang orchids on.










Some random things blooming at the moment since I was snapping pics anyway.




























sorry this one is blurry, Dendrobium anosmum aka 'honohono' from about two months ago.


----------



## S&KGray (Nov 12, 2008)

Very nice! I am converting a former dog kennel into a makeshift aquaponics greenhouse.


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

wabisabi said:


> So be ready to be disappointed at my make shift greenhouse. Please pardon the neglected plants. I've been devoting my time to my aquatic plants!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, Hey are those tables from Waimanalo feed? I've been looking for these. Idk why but I have a lemon tree in my yard. You gotta watch out for the thorns when you trim it. Great orchids too!


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

S&KGray said:


> Very nice! I am converting a former dog kennel into a makeshift aquaponics greenhouse.


Hahaha! I've been contemplating doing the same thing!




Kai808 said:


> Cool, Hey are those tables from Waimanalo feed? I've been looking for these. Idk why but I have a lemon tree in my yard. You gotta watch out for the thorns when you trim it. Great orchids too!


Yeah, these are the ones from Waimanalo feed. They were expensive but they are sturdy and I hope they will give me years of service. You can never tell though cause the uv from the sun deteriorates everything over time. 

I know first hand about watching for thorns! Stepped on one a few years back and got infected. That was fun:thumbsdow


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

Very cool steve. I saw the same benches at the greenhouse megastore. I might just pick up a few of those. Very nice orchids by the way. What is the humidity like in your area and how often do you water them?


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Wow pretty hanging orchids and flowers


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

looking4roselines said:


> Very cool steve. I saw the same benches at the greenhouse megastore. I might just pick up a few of those. Very nice orchids by the way. What is the humidity like in your area and how often do you water them?


I like the benches a lot. But they were expensive here. I bet you could get them a lot cheaper in Cali. The humidity usually hovers around 70-80%. It's not too bad, we get a lot of tradewinds.



xenxes said:


> Wow pretty hanging orchids and flowers


Thanks!


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

Haven't updated this in a while and was downloading pics from my iphone so I said what the heck...

The 40 breeder a few months ago...




































And this is what happens when you don't trim your stem tank for about 6 weeks....









I'm know why some people quit keeping stems....


Misc. orchids that bloomed recently. I dig green flowers.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Good growth there and great colors!


----------



## mommabear1007 (Nov 8, 2011)

quite an enjoyable thread


----------



## mommabear1007 (Nov 8, 2011)

what is that plant in this picture? looks almost tree like with pronounced stems. there are two of them toward the left?


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

mommabear1007 said:


> what is that plant in this picture? looks almost tree like with pronounced stems. there are two of them toward the left?


I believe it is parrot feather.

Very nice jungle Steve!


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

BruceF said:


> Good growth there and great colors!


Thanks Bruce!



mommabear1007 said:


> quite an enjoyable thread


I'm glad you like it



mommabear1007 said:


> what is that plant in this picture? looks almost tree like with pronounced stems. there are two of them toward the left?


It's Hygrophila pinnatifida



n00dl3 said:


> Very nice jungle Steve!


Thanks Hung! Takes a lot of hard work to neglect your tank and turn it into a fine mess!


----------



## mommabear1007 (Nov 8, 2011)

i was wondering if that's what it was. it was suggested to me that i use that plant for my jungle/forest goal. that picture has made me decide that i want to try it =)


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

mommabear1007 said:


> i was wondering if that's what it was. it was suggested to me that i use that plant for my jungle/forest goal. that picture has made me decide that i want to try it =)


I think they give you a great "tree" like feel to the tank. I've seen a few people complain that they don't grow up towards the top and only crawl along the substrate. They grow both ways in my tank. I think you just have to be patient then they will start growing upwards after it has settled in your tank.


----------



## mommabear1007 (Nov 8, 2011)

wabisabi said:


> I think they give you a great "tree" like feel to the tank. I've seen a few people complain that they don't grow up towards the top and only crawl along the substrate. They grow both ways in my tank. I think you just have to be patient then they will start growing upwards after it has settled in your tank.


you mean they put out runners and grow horizontally or the leaves grow horizontally?


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

mommabear1007 said:


> you mean they put out runners and grow horizontally or the leaves grow horizontally?


It will likely send out runners horizontally until the plant is established. Then it will send up large stems like you see in the picture from the more mature plants.


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm really pissed at myself for missing this C. sp 'Lingga 4' spathe. Just caught the tail end of it, it's already starting to melt. It has a beautiful burgundy color with a cool texture on the limb. Sorry for the bad iphone pics!



















I'll be more diligent and keep a closer eye on these guys for future spathes.

Here are two more Lingga crypts throwing up spathes


















I'll post pics once the spathes open.

C. minima










C.striolata


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

Great job Steve 
Those are not even potted in soil. What kind of fert did you use to get them to bloom?


Xue


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

It's a secret! Nah, I don't think I fertilized these plants. There's actually new AS under the sphagnum.


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

Here are the 'Lingga 9' crypts that threw spathes. Two different plants.










a day or two later and the color was more maroon/reddish











A different plant, the limb on this spathe was much broader.


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

You are really making me jealous Steve 

Jan seem to think that these lingga crypts are closely related to nurii but their leaf shapes, patterns and colors are so much different than the nurii we know. I hope these will rise to their own species level


Xue


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

looking4roselines said:


> You are really making me jealous Steve
> 
> Jan seem to think that these lingga crypts are closely related to nurii but their leaf shapes, patterns and colors are so much different than the nurii we know. I hope these will rise to their own species level
> 
> ...


I totally agree about them looking so different. I can see similarities in the spathes though. I hope they do get their own species. These are definitely one of my favorites. Now to just get the 'platinum line' to throw a spathe!


----------



## manini (Oct 18, 2007)

Very NICE!!!


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks Bro!


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

*Christmas eve spathes!*

Two more crypts decided to throw spathes. C. nakamotoi and C. elliptica.

C.nakamotoi. 






























C.elliptica





















I hope everyone is having a great Christmas!


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

Damn!! Your c nakamotoi looks good! It's a crazy looking spathe.


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

looking4roselines said:


> Damn!! Your c nakamotoi looks good! It's a crazy looking spathe.


Thanks! 

I think your journal is long overdue for an update!


----------



## manini (Oct 18, 2007)

Plants are awesome!!!


----------



## brinks (Dec 19, 2007)

Nice plants and scrapes, glad you took the time to post.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

nicely done sir! stop making all drools!


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

wabisabi said:


> ...C.nakamotoi. ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What a great Christmas present, all you are missing is Snow. I'd be happy to send some but, it really doesn't ship well.

Merry Christmas, 
Frank


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Nice plants you got there!! Merry christmas mate !!!


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

manini said:


> Plants are awesome!!!


oh yes!



brinks said:


> Nice plants and scrapes, glad you took the time to post.


Thanks! Hope you enjoyed the pics.



n00dl3 said:


> nicely done sir! stop making all drools!


I drool over your tank all the time!



DogFish said:


> What a great Christmas present, all you are missing is Snow. I'd be happy to send some but, it really doesn't ship well.
> 
> Merry Christmas,
> Frank


Lol! Happy New Year Frank!



izabella87 said:


> Nice plants you got there!! Merry christmas mate !!!


Thanks! Happy New Year!


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

C. yujii spathe.


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

C. sp. 'Bukit Ibam' 'Yellow Ring' finally threw a spathe for me today.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Very cool!


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

Haven't posted in a while, just thought I'd share some pics.....

Who needs Crypt 'flamingo' when you have Lagenandra meeboldii 'Pink'!



















Some Caloglossa cf. beccarii (aka Red Moss)


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Very nice 'Pink' ! mines tiny still lol!

What do you have your red moss mounted on?


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks. Give your 'pink' some room and it'll grow huge. 

The red moss was just mounted on some stainless mesh that I set on some driftwood and it just grew over it. 

How's yours doing?


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

I'm scared to move it.
When I got it it had two leaves dropped into my tanks they alk nelted right away and just started growing its 3rd leaf.
Is your in a co2 tank?

I see how long did it take to grow those bushes?

I mounted mine on 3 2x2 mesh and they are just about all filled in enough I can crop them to make more.

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

yes, growing in co2 injected tank. I've had the Lagenandra for about 6 to 8 months (i don't remember exactly), but the cutting I got was large already so I think it grew relatively quickly.


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

wabisabi said:


> C. yujii spathe.


Nice!  How do you keep the crypts from drying out? Mine would fry if I left them in the sun for one day.


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

Kai808 said:


> Nice! How do you keep the crypts from drying out? Mine would fry if I left them in the sun for one day.


lol! I only bring them out to take pics. I keep them in a sealed plastic container in the shade.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Does the that mosses stuff around your emersed pots help keep it moist?

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

h4n said:


> Does the that mosses stuff around your emersed pots help keep it moist?
> 
> -Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


It seems to help keep fungus growth to a minimum.


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

Haven't updated in a while. The 90P has been neglected for about 6 months (no water changes, just top offs). Was completely overgrown with emerged Ludwigia 'Curly' and NLJF. Just cleaned it up a bit so decided to take a few pics while I had the camera out.





























and some crypts that bloomed recently

C. nurii 'Mersing'




























C. fusca 'Batang Ai'


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

Congrats on the spathes! You got a lot of slow growers in this tank... How much growth did you see in the buces, anubias nana petite, and cryptocoryne parva within the last 6 months?


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks!

Some of the buces did well considering they were hardly getting any light and nutrients. Some not so good, almost completely withering away (those that got very little light). The anubias is 'coin leaf'. That seems to grow relatively quickly compared to some buces. and the crypt parva is actually Crypt lucens? I started with about 4 plants and that is what has grown in probably over a year. So the lesson here is don't starve your plants of light, nutrients, and water changes! I'm just happy that they didn't all die!


----------

